# Wanted: Folding Bike



## M1ke (9 Jun 2016)

Hi, I am after a folding bike to take away in my Motorhome. Let me know what you have.

Cheers Mike


----------



## shouldbeinbed (9 Jun 2016)

what sort of money are you looking at spending, have you a line in the sand for age or signs of use, what sort of riding options, gearing, suspension, compactness of fold v ride ability?


----------



## M1ke (9 Jun 2016)

shouldbeinbed said:


> what sort of money are you looking at spending, have you a line in the sand for age or signs of use, what sort of riding options, gearing, suspension, compactness of fold v ride ability?



Let me know what you have for sale and I can decide. Thanks.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (9 Jun 2016)

No, if you want to be cryptic and unhelpful then best of luck with others.


----------



## M1ke (9 Jun 2016)

shouldbeinbed said:


> No, if you want to be cryptic and unhelpful then best of luck with others.



Do you have a folding bike for sale then?


----------



## steveindenmark (9 Jun 2016)

Mike, what are you doing?

If you want people to help you at least give them some idea of what you want and how much you want to pay.


----------



## TheDoctor (10 Jun 2016)

I have a Decathlon Btwin 6speed folder I don't use much.
Upgraded tyres and bar ends, a quite nice ride.
£120?


----------



## Heifer73 (10 Jun 2016)

I have send you a PM.


----------



## PaulM (14 Jun 2016)

I have a Brompton Superlight (titanium forks, rear triangle, seatpost) upgrade to 8 speed Sturmey Archer hub gear, with Brompton S-bag and bike cover. Low mileage.


----------



## robgul (23 Jun 2016)

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/dawes-ace-built-by-dahon-20-wheel-folding-bike.201188/


----------



## al-fresco (24 Jun 2016)

PaulM said:


> I have a Brompton Superlight (titanium forks, rear triangle, seatpost) upgrade to 8 speed Sturmey Archer hub gear, with Brompton S-bag and bike cover. Low mileage.



I know, damn you, I was thinking about it all day yesterday!


----------

